# Brown algae problems



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi all!

I'm having some issues with brown algae in my 2.6 gal tank. The algae has been with the tank for about 3 months now and I'm kinda tired of scrubbing my plants every week when I do my water change. Though I have read that the algae can stay with the tank for about 6 months. The algae is only on some leaves but not all. I'm pretty sure lighting is the cause of my problem as I leave it on for more than twelve hours a day. So my questions are: What should my light cycle be for my tank? To block light from my tank should I put a box over it or something (silly I know lol)? 

Tank: 2.6 gal 

Cycled: yes

Ferts: 1 dose after water change

Water change: 50% every week

Stock: Betta and snail

Plants: Java fern, frog bit, anubias 

Feeding schedule: Betta eats 6-8 pellets a day, snail gets fed every other day


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is it just on the java fern? If so it could just be the java fern leaf dying. IME it will do it sort of often. If not than it is probably diatom. What type of snail is it?

It could be the light. If you dont have enough plants to absorb the light, it will make algae.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

It is mostly on the java fern and the java fern is kinda beat up. Some young healthy leaves will get the brown film and its easier to wipe off. The snail that I have is a pomacea diffusa. I did consider getting more plants like marimos or a carpet.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Marimos are a good choice. What carpet plant were you thinking of? Many have a lot of needs. 

The best way to kill algae is have tons of plants, that are growing. Than dose some flourish excel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks like diatoms to me. They are common in new tanks and in established tanks it means too much phosphate/silicates in the water. I'm dealing with this myself in my 75 gallon at the moment  

Your best way to keep it under control is to wipe down tank and plants before water changes so that you can remove as much of it before adding new water.

Nothing to worry about except that it looks kind of ugly. It would be a good idea to reduce your lighting down to 8 or 9 hours anyway.


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Marimos are a good choice. What carpet plant were you thinking of? Many have a lot of needs.
> 
> The best way to kill algae is have tons of plants, that are growing. Than dose some flourish excel.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wanted to do a dwarf hair grass carpet, but I've been holding off because they are demanding.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya. You can try dwarf sag. It is an awesome and easy carpet plant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Romad said:


> That looks like diatoms to me. They are common in new tanks and in established tanks it means too much phosphate/silicates in the water. I'm dealing with this myself in my 75 gallon at the moment
> 
> Your best way to keep it under control is to wipe down tank and plants before water changes so that you can remove as much of it before adding new water.
> 
> Nothing to worry about except that it looks kind of ugly. It would be a good idea to reduce your lighting down to 8 or 9 hours anyway.


Thanks for the advice, I'll try to do an 8 hour schedule to see if that makes a difference. This brown stuff is so annoying lol


----------



## solphilos (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm currently dealing with this problem as well. Ive noticed the diatoms favor the turbulent oxygenated areas near the filter and more brightly lit parts of the tank. Now that my plants are really getting some growth the problem seems to be lessening a bit. The snail and shrimp help a little, but not enough to fully eradicate the algae.


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

So there is no end to this madness. lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Diatoms will eventually go away. A real bear to bear.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll usually just say add oto catfish, but since it's a small tank I don't you can, as they are better in schools. Just keep up with maintenance is all I can say.


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone


----------

